# Pool Table Refurb. Project



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Gotta be smarter than the imbedding scripts, lol!


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, those pics are grainy! 

There are more pics, but you get the idea. Free 7' Masse table. Didn't match wife's decor. I wanted black and purple anyway. It's hard to find the proper felt in purple and at a reasonable price. The paint job didn't go so well, even with body filler, so I ended up wrapping the top rails with vinyl.

I kept telling myself "This would be easier building from scratch." I have the plans to build a better-thought-out table if anyone's interested...

:yes:


----------



## njchan (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it looks great ... and the vinyl is a nice touch.

is the table balanced? / level? ... did you shim the legs?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks. The legs have adjustible feet that I also added felt pads to. The top used to have a wicked corner, but I guess I got rid of it when I put it all back together. I do need to re-level it, since we keep moving it. Trial and error with funiture and the whacky space.

You can polish a turd... :no:

Real wood - come on! MDF/particle board is a waste of time and I think it's only meant to be worked once. And when the vinyl woodgrain is on there - LEAVE IT ALONE. I tried scraping it off with a heat gun...yeah, the whole table would still be in pieces right now! The last rail fell apart at the bumpers and broke in half at the middle pocket. Luckily I fixed it. I was about to go Chuck Norris on it!!!


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Luckily I fixed it. I was about to go Chuck Norris on it!!!


We all know that feeling!


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

how hard was it to refelt the table and make sure no wrinkles are in it?


----------

